# Where can I find guava paste?



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thank you Cape Chef. Around here, the only type of guava product I found in the ethnic area of the store was guava juice. I will try making my own. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Here are some recipe and product links: http://recipes.alastra.com/fruits/guava-paste.html http://www.asiamex.com/tayabas/guavpasgoy21.html http://www.thruthemail.com/serv03.htm

Hope they help!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I have a recipe for Empanaditas de Guayaba y Queso that calls for guava paste. I have looked everywhere in town and can't find it. I've tried on line as well. Do any of you know of a source? Can I make my own? TIA.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You should be able to find a jelly or perserve in the ethnic isle of a supermarket.
If you find that you can very gently simmer it done to create more of a paste.

Guavas are in season now.Buy them when they are tender to the touch,taste a couple to determin suger level of the berry and cook them with some suger and water covered ,let the water evaporate and mash the fruit.If you need a shot of acid sqeeze alittle lemon juice.Then just blend in a blender and simmer again till paste like. Just be aware of scorching
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Svad..

I just did a search on google.
Gauva paste.

I got alot of places and recipes
I don't know how to bring it to this thread.
But I think it will help you.
After reading a recipe for the paste,it is identical to the onw I wrote for you except I did not say to peel the fruit.The recipe I found did say to peel it www.google.com 
cc


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

They sell guava paste in the Mexican section of the Asian Food Store on Spring St. I thought I saw some there on a previous trip and I just checked last night. They have fairly large cans for less than $2. It's just inside the third aisle on the right side, close to the recipe books.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thank you Risa, 
I was in Champaign-Urbana yesterday and found some there, but it's good to know I don't have to drive an hour and a half the next time I need it. Have you ever been over there? Thge food shopping and restaurants are great.


----------

